
Open-source spaced-repetition site for developers - lakesare
https://github.com/lakesare/memcode
======
lakesare
Hi! I'm the author, I'd love to introduce Memcode.

Memcode is an open-source flashcards site, created with STEM
students/developers in mind.

I created it because other spaced-repetition sites I've tried didn't include
essential (for me) functionality, such as: \- navigation via shortcuts, \-
code formatting, formulas, images in flashcards, \- and easy fast course
creation, with course creators as first-class citizens in mind.

Questions are welcome!

